
Set the default branch for newly-created repositories - jeamland
https://github.blog/changelog/2020-08-26-set-the-default-branch-for-newly-created-repositories/
======
samename
Key highlight:

> On October 1, 2020, if you haven't changed the default branch for new
> repositories for your user, organization, or enterprise, it will
> automatically change from master to main. You can opt out of this change at
> any time

~~~
kjeetgill
To add emphasis to this: they changed the default branch name for _new_
repositories.

You can opt-out of this _change of the default_. I don't know why I'd read
that as changing existing repositories unless opted out.

------
lxe
Why not 'trunk'? It's a tree after all... there are 'branches'... SVN got it
right.

~~~
derivagral
I've been in software since I was a teen, and this comment finally made me
realize what "trunk" was actually supposed to mean before Git took over.

[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

~~~
skocznymroczny
As a non-native English speaker I never connected SVN's trunk with the concept
of a tree from which branches grow. I mean, I knew of this meaning of the word
trunk but I never thought of it in this context. I was more familiar with the
other meanings, the long body part on the elephant and the storage compartment
on a car.

~~~
kjeetgill
For some reason I'd associated it with trunk, a word for the human torso.

------
amanzi
Pretty easy to opt-in. I also used Scott Hanselman's guide to change existing
repos from master to main.

[https://www.hanselman.com/blog/EasilyRenameYourGitDefaultBra...](https://www.hanselman.com/blog/EasilyRenameYourGitDefaultBranchFromMasterToMain.aspx)

------
philliphaydon
I don’t know if it’s because I’m on my phone but I can’t opt out?

Edit: oh I miss read. Thought this affected existing repos.

Opted in for new repos.

~~~
tomschlick
Clicking "change default branch name now" just opens a form to change it,
thats how you opt out by typing master in that form. It's not super clear.

------
beirut_bootleg
As a secondary developer, this offensive to me. Now I'll have to work on a
branch named after the main developer, reminding me every day that it's THEIR
project and I'm just a code monkey.

